

The True Cost of Commuting - inshane
http://lifehacker.com/5855550/the-true-cost-of-commuting-you-could-buy-a-house-priced-15900-more-for-each-mile-you-move-closer-to-work

======
mattadams
Since late 2004 I have been lucky enough to have either worked from home or at
an office no farther than a block or two away from my house.

I can't stress enough how much time you will reclaim by not having to commute
and the money is only the half of it. I have a relative who travels nearly an
hour and a half each way to work. That works out to something like 30 calendar
days EVERY YEAR.

No work-situation is worth losing a month a year to. We don't live very long -
wouldn't you rather spend that time on something else?

